# Does my puppy look like an APBT?



## Stephdepaz (Jan 17, 2018)

She has dark chocolate fur , red nose , and she sometimes gets a sickle tail when she gets excited.She is going through ear stages.Some lady was giving them away since she couldn't take care of them .She said someone put ALL THE FEMALE puppies on her door step and where I live there are dog fights where I live.The puppy with the red bandana is mine and the other one in the picture is an APBT.


----------



## possum.tooth (Jan 5, 2018)

There is really no possible way of knowing her lineage. Seeing as bull breeds are over/irresponsibility bred she could be a mix of a number of bull breeds. Also, the likelihood of getting a pure APBT at random from a litter of abandoned puppies is slim. APBTs are usually only acquired from actual breeders these days. 

No matter what sort of pup she is, she’s definitely an adorable little thing. Upright ears always kill me on bull faces.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

:goodpost: X'2.

Joe


----------

